# Your Favorite Movie Scenes



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

What are some of your favorite scenes from films you have seen? Please tag scenes that could potentially spoil those of us who haven't seen the movie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJlmYh27MHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TeGaTTIBv1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

These scenes are spoiler filled yo


scenes from Drive, The Royal Tennenbaums, Lost in Translation, and Down By Law, respectively. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would post the Hammer Scene from Drive but that has nudity so I can't :x

[YOUTUBE]9gtL0MJ_i9o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9pyBB7y8fDU[/YOUTUBE]
without context this scene looses a lot of what makes it great


[YOUTUBE]tx9LdAcnNF8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Hsj9sMDgh-A[/YOUTUBE]
my favorite song from my favorite album by my favorite band, a perfect storm if there ever was one


[YOUTUBE]7rK3s_BP9kE[/YOUTUBE]

more to come eventually


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn, Stunna just posted 2 of my favorite scenes of all time. That was my childhood right there.

We're more alike than I thought.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwnP7jhTrlQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRM2YcGpmxg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZrNDBkXIeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

*American Beauty -Ending*

Spoiler tagging because the preview frame of youtube is a huge spoiler in and of itself.

I tear up every time I see it - just as soon as the door swings open to reveal young Janie. Probably because by that point the film has pushed me into such an emotionally vulnerable state of being. The final bits of the voice over leave me in an intense euphoria. Incredibly moving and then that glorious vocal harmony kicks in. Such the perfect song to sit and ponder over the film and life stuffs 

2001 is amazing and still the best film I have seen, but I love American Beauty infinitely more.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2012)

A perfect ending for the movie.
[YOUTUBE]jMTT0LW0M_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am a false prophet god is a superstition. Gives me a nihilistic boner.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 24, 2012)

Basically any scene with the T-1000 from Terminator 2 lands on my fave list, Robert patrick was a nice casting choice for that role. And the movie's score still sounds awesome.

[YOUTUBE]xKJGccSHas8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

You sir, are quite far from Nihilistic.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You sir, are quite far from Nihilistic.





The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwnP7jhTrlQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRM2YcGpmxg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZrNDBkXIeg[/YOUTUBE]



Say anything u like about Denzel Washington, he nailed the delight of evil in this scene

that Goodfellas scene was awesome, but it's a sin to forget this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_DwZfyXAXI[/YOUTUBE]

and u guys forgot about this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo-wkv8gW6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Dec 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC5al-btIEw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGqB6JIUzBo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHzh0PvMWTI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOF4yNpYEkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

The World said:


> Damn, Stunna just posted 2 of my favorite scenes of all time. That was my childhood right there.
> 
> We're more alike than I thought.


We are one.

*Spoiler*: _The Iron Giant_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4dT2eBWI2M[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Rocky II_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgScBiXkO9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

hey we should put spoiler tags so it doesn't slow down the page from loading.  Just an idea I though I should share will all you all


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JghkG4WydNk[/YOUTUBE]




GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I am a false prophet god is a superstition. Gives me a nihilistic boner.



LOVE IT!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyKNmvJYO7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2012)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JghkG4WydNk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DRAAAAINAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEEE, ELIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Blade Runner_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_saUN4j7Gw[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Doubt_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Iy23LVFG1w[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _The City of Lost Children_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84oOfzTmc5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Wall-E - Define Dancing_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPW3mvAN0Rc[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Amelie - Amelie likes..._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmllotLUU38[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Hook - I believe in fairies._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ujKSS3ppM[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Evil Dead 2 - Groovy_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GN20EKogv8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Hero - Nameless vs. Broken Sword (uncut)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGq6FXcpxtY[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uirBWk-qd9A[/YOUTUBE]








And anything with Fred Astaire dancing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5nd6QteDR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2012)

My absolute favourite movie scene, however, is from the Swedish film adaptation of _Let the Right One In_ -- the bed scene between Oskar and Eli.

However, YouTube doesn't have said scene.

The next best scene from the film for me is the following:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNbU0pfZp7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

From now on, please do tag all videos.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

Stunna, yo mama so fat - it takes three spoiler tags to get her out of sight.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

I drink your milkshake scene - TWBB
First robbery scene - Drive.
Mein Fuhrer, I can walk! - Strangelove.
Business Card Scene - American Psycho.

Off the top of my head.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Z (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

It's


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]B01o2xtJwgk[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]yusKlHgtvIE[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]FcglyhUre4w[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]i5bChspXYt0[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]fpPdwUPSqos[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3uSZrs-ew0Q[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]tdB-B4s3gVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

cking tag your videos!


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2012)

Vault said:


> First robbery scene - Drive.



Fuck yeah!!!!

i dunno if u guys were too lazy or just plain forgot about this scene


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdL7N3wkpco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Dec 25, 2012)

Ip Man 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]gBxOU_IhtGQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]AwQabUcSkh8[/YOUTUBE] 
[YOUTUBE]xg9Y6TkGiSA[/YOUTUBE]



The Pursuit of Happiness

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]bklNWWoJyzE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ajjGtsjI7CM[/YOUTUBE]



The Bourne Identity

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]SHgs3LFLBzY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3jLbKr11l20[/YOUTUBE]   



Sherlock Holmes

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]BMW5rPU_vY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Tag it, please.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

No one will bother watching it though 

I will cut you a deal, you watch it and i shall tag it?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

You're willing to potentially spoil me?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2012)

The long shot of Michael Fassbender jogging down the street in Shame is pretty awesome.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you gonna watch In Bruges though?  when? With your to watch list it might years.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

After the opening scene from _Paprika_ I knew it was going to be one of my favorite movies.

Edit -- Alright, alright, I'll watch it now. Now tag it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Ha. That was a pretty good scene.


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 30, 2012)

Daniel Plainview smacking Eli around and pushing his facc into the oil-soaked ground below them, saying that he will "bury" him. That was cool.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Boondock Saints_ 



[YOUTUBE]AeCgjHnGn3I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]US6eHQ8wFO8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]JKzM8xsQ5-U[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Inglorious Basterds_ 



[YOUTUBE]tlw2YpBIq2Q[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _The Dark Knight_ 



[YOUTUBE]5K3E5tLoado[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Fight Club_ 



[YOUTUBE]x9Huy-JP1xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _The Avengers_ 



[YOUTUBE]gVfjVeu28eE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4Rn3gm_DEdo[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Rise of The Planets of The Apes_ 



[YOUTUBE]PLeWbA8hHao[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _The Grey_ 



[YOUTUBE]2Z2bgph-e34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Gandalf's Charge_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL9vUjm2mIE[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Warg Battle_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3GFYKIwJ9Y[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Charge of the Rohirrim_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwT9BEh7qZ0[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Battle of Helm's Deep_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k72rrPUEDdk[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Fall of Sauron_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vry0ijbJVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Pulp Fiction_ 



[YOUTUBE]3PeyiU3uWJ8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Leon: The Professional_ 



[YOUTUBE]eRBI1VSO7hc[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Snatch_ 



[YOUTUBE]kT_pS_4OO7E[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Mission Impossible 4_ 



[YOUTUBE]XQYNzJXJnDI[/YOUTUBE]

I was actually looking for the Kremlin scene but this is an example of beautiful cinematography and direction by Brad Bird





*Spoiler*: _Robocop_ 



[YOUTUBE]8mD5jhOD6qY[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Reservoir Dogs_ 



[YOUTUBE]4W5KhfJHF_4[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Four Rooms_ 



[YOUTUBE]F9JqOCzEJus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Hebe (Dec 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkLSbDudrjU[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _You fooled 'em, Chief_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pZYU8OGO6Q[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _American Psycho_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwicLgOGJOI[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Pulp Fiction_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBBni_-tMNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------

